# MS Excel 2007 - Round Up to Whole Dollar



## debisample (Feb 2, 2010)

How do I round a dollar amount up to the next whole dollar? (ex, 21,782 rounded up to 22,000).


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

debisample said:


> How do I round a dollar amount up to the next whole dollar? (ex, 21,782 rounded up to 22,000).


right click the cell pick "format cells" then pick currency then set decimal places to zero :smile:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Debisample, since in your example you retained the decimals (i.e. you want 21,782 to be rounded up to 22,000) and you always want to get the next (i.e. higher) dollar value, you have to use the ROUNDUP function. (NB: In case your amount was 21,182 and you formatted the cell to zero decimals, it'd become 21,000 — not the 22,000 you want.) So, supposing your values are in a column (let's say it's column A), add a new column next to it and write in its first cell *=ROUNDUP(A1;0)* and then drag the lower-right handle to fill the rest of the new column's cells. You can then hide column A.


----------

